# Godin's Kingpin II Now With Humbuckers



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

MF says Godin is making this just for them. I wonder if Godin is just releasing it to MF first to see how the market goes and then will release it to other stores. It is also priced $200.00 less than the P90 version. 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/godin-5th-ave-cw-kingpin-ii-cutaway?pfm=sp



[h=2]A full hollowbody with the power of dual humbuckers.
[/h]This Godin 5th Ave CW Kingpin II Cutaway is a special version made for Musician's Friend by our friends in Quebec. It features a Cutaway body design and the focused sound of two Godin Humbucking pickups instead of P-90s.

With the soul of a 1950’s archtop, the 5th Avenue is a true vintage spirit of yesterday with today’s level of modern playability. With more projection & volume in the low/mids than traditional archtop acoustic guitars, the dynamically rich tone of the 5th Avenue makes this sophisticated instrument a dream to play, but not a nightmare to pay for. The Godin 5th Avenue now makes the affordable North American archtop guitar a reality! From Alt-Country, Delta Blues, Slide, Jazz to Rock, the 5th Avenue can really deliver both acoustically and electrically.

Made from Canadian wild cherry, the body of the 5th Avenue features a molded arched top and back, as well as an adjustable bridge, classic f-holes, contoured high-gloss headstock, floating pickguard and cream binding. Finished in semi-gloss, this special model comes with a TRIC case.

[h=3]Features[/h]

Canadian wild cherry archtop
Canadian wild cherry back & sides
Silver Leaf maple neck
Contoured high-gloss black headstock
Semi-gloss finish
Rosewood fingerboard
Adjustable Tusq Bridge by Graph Tech
Cream Binding
2x Godin Custom humbucking pickups
3-way toggle switch, 1x Volume, 1x Tone
16" (406mm) fingerboard radius
24.84" (630mm) Scale
1.72" (43,7mm) nut width
Includes TRIC case
Price: $795.00 USD


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a P90 dude at heart, but this offering from Godin is super sweet!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> I'm a P90 dude at heart, but this offering from Godin is super sweet!


If L&M happens to eventually get some of these in, you might want to try one! 

You can always return it ! :sSig_busted:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> If L&M happens to eventually get some of these in, you might want to try one!
> 
> You can always return it ! :sSig_busted:
> 
> ...


I think I definitely will be trying one. I just sent Godin an email asking if and when they'll be distributing them in Canada. When I get the answer, I'll post it here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The notion of an MF "exclusive" is not unreasonable. They probably do more volume than all L&M outlets put together, so if they ask Godin to put together a special package for them, it's no nickel-and-dime gig for Godin. If Guitar Center can get pedals made just for them (the entire Deltalab line), then MF can get a special order of guitars made for them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The notion of an MF "exclusive" is not unreasonable. They probably do more volume than all L&M outlets put together, so if they ask Godin to put together a special package for them, it's no nickel-and-dime gig for Godin. If Guitar Center can get pedals made just for them (the entire Deltalab line), then MF can get a special order of guitars made for them.


That may be why the price is a little better than the P90 models.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You working for Godin or just spamming forums, Steadly?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> You working for Godin or just spamming forums, Steadly?


If you've read enough of my posts, you'll know that hollow body guitars are my favourite style guitar and Godin is one of my favourite manufacturers because of all the innovative quality products they have. I also like Ibanez and Gretsch products as they have quite a varied lineup in the hollow body offerings.

As for working for Godin, they likely wouldn't have me except for sweeping the floors, installing strings or cleaning their windows.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If you've read enough of my posts, you'll know that hollow body guitars are my favourite style guitar and Godin is one of my favourite manufacturers because of all the innovative quality products they have. I also like Ibanez and Gretsch products as they have quite a varied lineup in the hollow body offerings. As for working for Godin, they likely wouldn't have me except for sweeping the floors, installing strings or cleaning their windows.


Yea, I'm familiar with your infatuation for mostly ugly pressed plywood guitars, that's not a surprise. It's just the last guy who posted something he liked with some specs attached you immediately jumped all over him claiming SPAM. Your multiple posts don't seem that far off.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey vadsy, ease up, willya? I think you come off looking pretty poor here. Steadfastly is a Godin fan, plain and simple. So am I, for that matter. I read this board regularly and he's not a spammer. You certainly don't have to like the same gear he does.

_Sheesh._


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I totally agree with you Maxer!
-Mikey


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ease up boys. Steadly recently went into another thread started by someone new, since has been deleted, very similar to all of these that he posts and calls the guy a spammer. He even added the huge spam can picture. The guy was jacked about some piece of gear too, is that fair? I feel like all of these are along the same lines, why should he act like a dick? I truly don't care for Godin anymore even though I've owned a few in the past but what I said was mostly to get a rise out of the guy. Whatever, I'm sure he appreciates your concern for him. Either way he'll take a break from posting threads like this, I'll be happier, or post a bunch of them, supporting my spam claim.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The guitar isn't a total surprise either.
There are 6 models in the 5th Avenue series, plus one of them is also offered lefthanded.
One has no pickup (5th Avenue), two have p-90s the 5th Avenue Kingpin has one and the 5th Avenue CW Kingpin has two), two have one humbucker (The 5h Avenue Jazz has a mini humbucker & the 5th Avenue Composer GT has one) and one already has two humbuckers-the 5th Avenue Uptown GT.
But it does have a Bigsby and a gloss finish.
So the MF one is a bit different, but actually not that different.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Ease up boys. Steadly recently went into another thread started by someone new, since has been deleted, very similar to all of these that he posts and calls the guy a spammer. He even added the huge spam can picture. The guy was jacked about some piece of gear too, is that fair? I feel like all of these are along the same lines, why should he act like a dick? I truly don't care for Godin anymore even though I've owned a few in the past but what I said was mostly to get a rise out of the guy. Whatever, I'm sure he appreciates your concern for him. Either way he'll take a break from posting threads like this, I'll be happier, or post a bunch of them, supporting my spam claim.


I don't see it that way at all. Some pretty self-referential thinking going on there, vadsy. Steadfastly posts what he posts. It's completely his character to do what he does and he's pretty consistent. Your spam claim lives in your mind only; if your'e hoping to scare a fellow board member off, you just may be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> The guitar isn't a total surprise either.
> There are 6 models in the 5th Avenue series, plus one of them is also offered lefthanded.
> One has no pickup (5th Avenue), two have p-90s the 5th Avenue Kingpin has one and the 5th Avenue CW Kingpin has two), two have one humbucker (The 5h Avenue Jazz has a mini humbucker & the 5th Avenue Composer GT has one) and *one already has two humbuckers-the 5th Avenue Uptown GT.*
> But it does have a Bigsby and a gloss finish.
> So the MF one is a bit different, but actually not that different.


That is all true. One of the things I like about the 5th Avenue series is the weight. They are 2-3 pounds lighter than other hollow body guitars. Of note, the Kingpin II with humbuckers is over $500.00 less than the Uptown but, of course, it doesn't have a bigsby.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maxer said:


> I don't see it that way at all. Some pretty self-referential thinking going on there, vadsy. Steadfastly posts what he posts. It's completely his character to do what he does and he's pretty consistent. Your spam claim lives in your mind only; if your'e hoping to scare a fellow board member off, you just may be unpleasantly surprised.


I think you're making a bigger deal out of this than it really is, Maxer. Yes, Steadly posts what he posts and so why shouldn't I be allowed to do the same? My posts won't and are not meant to scare the guy off, in fact if anything it'll unfortunately encourage him and it's not my intention to scare him. He's been called worse and comes back just the same because most of us allow it. Seriously, look up some of the his history if you're that interested in defending the guy. I'm just taking a minute or two calling him out on his usual shittery to let him know someone still sees him as the guy stirring the pot. He's applying two different standards, one for himself that requires no accountability even if it's a bold faced lie and another for everyone else where he'll call you out on stuff that better have an explanation. We've just grown accustomed to it since he's 7K plus posts in of doing this. Have you noticed that even he hasn't replied to my post, and he won't because he's never done it before, but for some reason you have, is what I've said that offensive? What about all the times he goes into threads and slams other peoples gear choices with a full on despise for it? Defend those folks because he's usually doing that with no experience or knowledge of the field he's talking about. I know the guy isn't going anywhere because other places won't have him but truthfully I enjoy seeing a train wreck once in a while where he puts his foot in his mouth and defends it unsuccessfully just digging and digging deeper. I see it as entertainment that's worth the trouble of having him around but once in a while I feel the need to say something, blame me.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Talking about making a big deal of it - methinks the pot's calling the kettle black, vadsy. If it's _not _such a big deal, why the few hundred words you just spilled, pell-mell?

I just don't see the forum member in question the same way you do. You seem to be quite irritated over him; I'm a bit mystified as to where it's all coming from. I only have your word that Steadfastly is no longer welcome at other boards - you'll excuse me if I don't take your word as gospel truth just now. Your hostility is pretty clear, though - that much I get.

Glad you find the whole thing entertaining, in any case - I wouldn't want you to be bored! Were it otherwise, who knows what you'd get up to.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy crap, maxer. I don't think Steadly needs saving but if you have a ton of energy I'm sure some puppies are in peril somewhere. I don't really know about other boards, I could see it being the case, but he's been chased out of plenty of threads on here. Don't take my word for it, do some research before you turn into his mom and possibly side with some of the things he preaches. Yes, the guy irritates the hell out of me but like I said it's well worth. I just like to let him know I'm still reading his posts, you know, as encouragement. My take is, a member who offers reviews/experiences of instruments and gives an opinion is far more contributing over a member who posts pictures, specs and prices right from the manufactures website without any real personal experience. Steadly is like a dealer without the license or proper membership. I also don't understand why two dudes are having an argument about another dude, I'm sure he appreciates especially since it probably hasn't happened in many years. If we keep this up everyone is going to tell us to get a room. Settle down, I have no beef with you.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have a beef with you either, man. I mean, this is nothing but another petty internet dustup. Nothing to see here, move along. And I don't care if people here think I'm gay or if my skin's green and covered in scales, for that matter. It's not as if I've met any one here in person (although there are some I'd be pleased to meet, for sure), or that I'm particularly worried that people won't like me. I have zero skin in this game. I'm just defending someone because I don't see your posts about another forum member as being anything but hostile. And really - if I'm dragging this on, then you're pulling right alongside me.

There's room for all sorts of people on this board. We don't all have to do the same things to establish cred, thankfully. We all do it our own way and that's how I prefer it. I'm not looking to score points, or gather 'friends' at this place. I come here because I'm proudly Canadian and I love guitars. But I've never formally reviewed a single piece of gear on this board... does that make me second class? Maybe in your book it does. In any case, it's not something I'd lose sleep over.

It's nice of you to think of me as a mom, I guess - if that floats your boat, have at it. I just don't see what the problem is. I've read lots of Steadfastly's posts. They don't strike me as wrong. The guy likes what he likes and you like your own stuff - nobody's forcing you to read his posts, or mine. Nobody can make you like a guitar you don't care for, so what's the big deal?

_Meh._ Time to switch the channel!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok.. super duper.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That is all true. One of the things I like about the 5th Avenue series is the weight. They are 2-3 pounds lighter than other hollow body guitars. Of note, the Kingpin II with humbuckers is over $500.00 less than the Uptown but, of course, it doesn't have a bigsby.


I figured it would be cheaper--the finish is different and the Bigsby making a big difference as well.


----------

